

Godmother of Unix admins Evi Nemeth presumed lost at sea - o0-0o
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/07/05/evi_nemeth_unix_dead/

======
lifeguard
"UNIX and Linux System Administration Handbook" is pretty much The Manual for
sys admins. I am very grateful to all the authors of these books and offer my
condolences to family and friends of Evi Nemeth.

[http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/unix-and-linux-system-
admini...](http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/unix-and-linux-system-
administration-handbook-evi-nemeth/1101637009)

